# Hackney Stallion Pictures?????



## CLC Stables (Dec 8, 2006)

I know this is a stretch but figured what the heck. Does anyone have pictures of the Hackney stallions NightHeir, and Kings Carnation?


----------



## willowoodstables (Dec 8, 2006)

Rob...

I do beleive it may be Carnation's King you seek....







Here is his grandsire Creations King






I will dig on my PC and see what else I can find..

Nightheir isn't ringing a bell but will research.

Ask away...resident hackney bloodline afficieando (sp) here



:

Kim


----------



## CLC Stables (Dec 8, 2006)

Kim I was hoping you would see this............if you could could you e-mail those to me at [email protected]

NightHeir is a horse that took the Reserve World Champion Road Pony title at Lousville just a few years ago.


----------



## JeanH (Dec 8, 2006)

Night Heir

(Trovbador's Last Knight x Rockette High Stepper)

Mike & Jane Schallock - Star Hill Farm

(262) 968-3296

Jean


----------

